# A few questions about CNs....



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

The pet store in the city where Michael and I found my current cage [85$] is now selling CNs for 150$! And they're the two levels ones! Michael wants to get me one for Christmas for the boys, it's a while away, I know. But I have a few questions!

What are the dimensions of them? The whole thing, I'll have to figure out where to put it!
Is it hard to put in fleece liners?
It looks easier to clean, is it?
Can you hang stuff from the top? For some reason it looks solid to me 
What's the bar spacing on a CN?
How many rats can they hold?
Anything else I should know about them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Probably most of the information you need is here  http://midwesthomesforpets.com/category/default.aspx?maincatid=27&subcat=4&submenu=0&catid=140


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Does this store ship anywhere else in the US? Too good to be true.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know. It's just a little store, if you blink you miss it. It's called Pet Cove and it's in Kingsport Tn, maybe you could look for it online? D:


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

If they really have the 2 level at that price, Buy It Now! I doubt their supply will last and their price will go up, just a matter of time.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well right now we're in debt to his parents and he needs a new laptop. So it has to wait. I don't think the price really matters to him, but if it's cheaper it helps my conscious.


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

id definitely try to buy it as soon as you can.
mine had to be shipped in and my fiance ended up paying $500 for it.

i forget all of the questions you asked, but the top is slotted just like the cage front is, im 5'4 and the cage is as tall as i am. im not sure how wide it is. Ive heard you can hold 14 max? but i wouldn't put that many in it.. i have 4 in mine.
i doubted everyone that said "bedding is never a good idea" and put it in anyways the first night.. about 24 hours later almost half of it was on the floor. good thing we have a vacuum cleaner! its a mess! we found random blankets and laid them down on the bottom with safety pins, buffalo clips, and a little bit of sewing (its all we had till i go shopping again XD) and now it is sooo much easier to clean. and there is no litter all over my bedroom floor!  ive never put these liners in, and i got it done in 20 minutes? im sure it will go faster once i have all of the material and don't have to sew some spots on. 

personal likes are that you have tons of space, almost so much i have no idea what to do with it! lol also the rats seem to be way happier now and watching them leap around when i first put them in was totally worth the money 

dislikes would be.. as everyone says, the liners don't go up high enough. you are pretty much forced to use fleece, which for most, isn't a problem because they prefer it.

sorry for writing you a novel :-[ lol


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well he's been picking up a bunch of extra hours here lately, so it looks like it is going to be sooner! 

I definitely won't be putting 14 in there, I don't think I could handle fourteen.  It's good to know the top is cage-like, that was a big concern for me, the boys love their cubes!
Thanks for all the helpful information!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well you guys were all right. We went to the pet store today [not for the cage, for a new wood house] and they were sold out.  
But michael recenetly got a bank account so I guess we'll be ordering off the internet. Does anyone know the site where you can get them the cheapest? Just for in the future.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Someone on bruxnboggle forum linked this the other day. There's a sale on apparently.

http://www.petstreetmall.com/Critter-Nation-Cage/8515/3521/details.html


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, wow! That's great! Thanks so much Stace!


----------



## tansy (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, that's where I got mine! And they have free shipping on it too. And it only took 8 days from the day I ordered it until it was at my house.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

We're ordering it next week! I'm super excited!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i think that cage is bigger than i am...


if i wasn't travling so mutch bitween england and scotland i'd get that one
mind u, there cage is big enough for the pair of them

its the savic "fredy cage" 
its 30 inches long, 20 inches wide, and 2 and a half feet high
and it fits on the back seet of my other half's car no troubble


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

The only store in my town that carries the Critter Nation charges $204 for the single and $330 for the double!  Guess if I want one of these I will have to order it online somewhere...


----------

